# PPG vs. Sherwin



## bradleyheathha (Jul 20, 2018)

As a new painter planning to start on horse stables and farm structures, what should I know about the differences between working with PPG and SW? What do painters think about the two stores and what is one good at more than the other? Appreciate all advice.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

bradleyheathha said:


> As a new painter planning to start on horse stables and farm structures,


Forget the paint you'll be using. :thumbup:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

SW pricing csn make you noncompetitive, depending ehere you are an how much you purchase.

Find out what the pricing is for comparable products, and what volume discounts you can get. There may be a big difference where you are, or a small difference, it all depends on you stores.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

hdavis said:


> SW pricing csn make you noncompetitive, depending ehere you are an how much you purchase.
> 
> Find out what the pricing is for comparable products, and what volume discounts you can get. There may be a big difference where you are, or a small difference, it all depends on you stores.


SW definitely has different price structures. With our discounts, they beat my floor finish supplier pretty good. That cordless paint sprayer, ezup wall polls, ect were a lot cheaper at SW than anywhere else I priced them at.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

bradleyheathha said:


> As a new painter planning to start on horse stables and farm structures, what should I know about the differences between working with PPG and SW?


Both paint manufactures will try and sell you paint. Know that.


----------



## bradleyheathha (Jul 20, 2018)

Alright thanks everybody for the input.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Caslon said:


> Both paint manufactures will try and sell you paint. Know that.


 I used SW solid stain on the outside of our wood barn and riding arena. Then it started to fail in various areas and when we called SW out, even though they claim a guarantee, they wouldn't stand behind it. _That can be a little different type of attitude than when they are selling you their brand of paint beforehand._

Roughly 15 years back, SW went through a re-organization here and ever since, service hasn't been the same.

I ended up doing a tear down on the structure, with about a 300 board replace. 

On each replacement piece - I ended up clear sealing the inside, and painting the other 5 sides after they were cut-to-fit before nailing, all laid out on saw horses. That bottom edge is definitely a weak spot when barns, are put up green and it can be tough to reach that inner concealed bottom edge where moisture draws.

If possible, I would go with semi-transparent stain over solid stain or paint :thumbsup:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I'll only use 100% acrylic semitransparent stain for an exterior primer.


----------



## 3rdgGenPainting (Aug 26, 2018)

*Sherwin Williams Paint*

I prefer Sherwin for exteriors and Behr's mid-grade stuff for interiors.

https://3rdgenpainting.com/madison-wi/


----------



## rescraft (Nov 28, 2007)

Lowe's now carries PPG, and if you look at the cans---they contain 114 oz., not a full gallon--128. WTF?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

rescraft said:


> Lowe's now carries PPG, and if you look at the cans---they contain 114 oz., not a full gallon--128. WTF?


Remember when they were an imperial gallon?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

rescraft said:


> Lowe's now carries PPG, and if you look at the cans---they contain 114 oz., not a full gallon--128. WTF?


 That's the outside of the can. 

What do you think they are doing on the inside?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

rescraft said:


> Lowe's now carries PPG, and if you look at the cans---they contain 114 oz., not a full gallon--128. WTF?


You may have looked at a tintable product/base. They need room for the colorants. Look a “normal” can it should be 128.

Tom


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

rescraft said:


> Lowe's now carries PPG, and if you look at the cans---they contain 114 oz., not a full gallon--128. WTF?


That spec may be the base without tint added.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

All yhrse oaint formulstions chsnge so fast, I buy multiole tinted quarts to do evslustiind prett regularly. Interior I use s lot of Glidden, which is PPG. Exterior it's SW.

Who knows how it will turn out in the next evualuation.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

hdavis said:


> All yhrse oaint formulstions chsnge so fast, I buy multiole tinted quarts to do evslustiind prett regularly. Interior I use s lot of Glidden, which is PPG. Exterior it's SW.
> 
> Who knows how it will turn out in the next evualuation.


Some base paints require quite a lot of tint before they need to move up to the next paint base for darker colors. That's probably the reason for the specs showing less than a gallon.


----------

